# Toshiba Satellite L455 Mod



## Kmarr (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi I'm Kmarr and I'm new to the forum. My knowledge of computers exists mostly in hardware, I know little about software compatibility, etc. Lets get down to business! 
I want to modify a base model toshiba satellite L455($300). It is from what I understand, not anything to brag about. So what I'm looking to do is put a core 2 duo E7500 processor in it, Insead of the Celeron currently inside. I suppose the board won't accept a 1066mhz ram or a ddr3 upgrade(it currently has a 2gb 800mhz ddr2). And as a last consideration, possibly put a lower HDD memory( 120gb or so cuz I don't store massive files)with a 7200rpm, instead of the 250gb 5400rpm currently inside. My questions are as follows.
1. Are there any flaws with compatibility?
2. will the speedy processor be weighed down by the slower ram?
3. Will the 7200rpm HDD speed up the system in any way?
4. will the new upgrades create too much heat/ be too much for the system to handle?
5.will the upgrades plummet the already low 2hr 40 min battery life?
6. will more ram help the speed or will faster ram only do that?

I apologize for the noob questions, but I don't want to invest money and have the idea be a total bomb.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Laptops do not use the same socket as desktops so a E series CPU will not physically fit.
While you can get a 7200 RPM laptop drive it will lower battery life.
DDR2 800 is probably the max ram you can use, but to be sure the rest of the model number would be needed.


----------

